# هل الإله يحتاج إلى من يدحرج له الحجر ؟



## الاسيوطي (2 فبراير 2006)

*هل الإله يحتاج إلى من يدحرج له الحجر ؟*

هل الإله يحتاج إلى من يدحرج له الحجر ؟

:* قال متى في إنجيله [ 28 : 3 ] : (( وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ )) 
والسؤال هو : إذا كان المسيح إله فهل الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح ويدحرج الحجر الذي كان بباب قبره ؟ ثم إن كان روحاً ؟ فلماذا يحتاج إلى إزالة الحجر حتى يخرج من القبر ؟ 
*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> هل الإله يحتاج إلى من يدحرج له الحجر ؟
> 
> :* قال متى في إنجيله [ 28 : 3 ] : (( وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ )) *
> *والسؤال هو : إذا كان المسيح إله فهل الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح ويدحرج الحجر الذي كان بباب قبره ؟ ثم إن كان روحاً ؟ فلماذا يحتاج إلى إزالة الحجر حتى يخرج من القبر ؟ *


 

بالطبع لا يحتاج, الله كلي القدرة, صنع الكون و ما فيه بقوته, فدحرجة الملاك للحجر لا يعني ضعف الله, فالله ليس ضعيف عندما يرسل ملاك للتخبير بخبر ما لنبي ما, فهل الله عاجز عن التكلم؟ الله يرسل الملائكة لحراسة شخص ما بحسب ايمانك, فهل الله عاجز عن الحماية بدون ارسال ملائكة؟


و الان لنقرأ النص مع بعض بدون اقتطاف

ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.
5فقالَ المَلاكُ للمَرأتَينِ: "لا تَخافا. أنا أعرِفُ أنَّكُما تَطلُبانِ يَسوعَ المَصلوبَ. 6ما هوَ هُنا، لأنَّهُ قامَ كما قالَ. تَقدَّما واَنظُرا المكانَ الَّذي كانَ مَوضوعًا فيهِ. 7واَذهَبا في الحالِ إلى تلاميذِهِ وقولا لهُم: قامَ مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ، وها هوَ يَسبُقُكُم إلى الجَليلِ، وهُناكَ ترَوْنَهُ. ها أنا قُلتُ لكُما".


هدف نزول الملاكا و الجلوس على الحجر بعد تحريكه كان للتخبير عن قيامة المسيح بالدرجة الاولى, و النص يخبر انه  دحرج الحجر ليعطي المجال للمرأتين للدخول الى القبر و رؤية قيامته بكونه غير موجود في القبر و اعطاهم رسالة للتخبير بأنه قام لتلاميذه


و المسيح قام بجسده, اذ المسيح عندما قام لم يكن روح فقط, بل قام بجسده و اعطى علامة للتلاميذ بالاثقاب الموجودة في يديه و رجليه كدلالة على انه المصلوب و بالرغم من ذلك فهو قادر على عمل شئ, فهو الذي مشى على الماء وهو نفسه الذي يستطيع عمل اي شئ اخر يمجد اسمه و يحقق هدفه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ايزي يا عزيزي (2 فبراير 2006)

اتدحرج واجري يا رومان و تعالي علي (*حذفت الكلمة من قبل روك لقلة الادب)* يا رومان .


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

اخص عليك, شو هذه الاخلاق العالية.... ربنا ينور عقلك و يبدل هذا العقل الي مليان فساد بعقل مليان بركة و افكار صالحة...


----------



## الاسيوطي (2 فبراير 2006)

*انا مش هعلق دلوقت*

*اسمح لي انا شفت اجابتك وشكرا لتعبك وبحثل و للرد علي السؤال*
*انا مش هعلق عليها ولاكن هقفز لحاجة تانية ونرجع مع بعض للتعليق علي اجابتك *
*تسمح لي *


----------



## الاسيوطي (2 فبراير 2006)

*معلهش نقطة نظام*

*معني سؤال اني جاهل بالشي وكون انك تجاوب فانا لازم ابحث اجابتك صح ولا خطا *
*فشكرا لك *


----------



## drpepo (3 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل هل قرأت ف الكتاب المقدس انه دحرج الحجر من اجل ان يقوم المسيح 
ام  دحرج الحجر بعد قيامة المسيح 
نحن نؤمن اخى بان المسيح قام ثم جاء الملاك ودحرج الحجر عن القبر


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2006)

خذ وقتك في البحث عن صحة الاجابة من عدمها عزيزي


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*عندي سؤال ممكن*

*لوقا 24(36-40)*
*((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
*وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*

*انا عندي سؤالين علي النصوص دي اذا سمحتم  *
*1- لماذا لم يعرفوا يسوع *
*2- مين اللي جاب ملابس البستاني *
*وشكرا لسعة صدركم معي :smil11: *


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *لوقا 24(36-40)*
> *((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
> *وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> 
> ...


 

والاجابة موجودة, لكن اولا لازم ترد على التعليقات و الردود و عدم التجاهل بهذه الطريقة الوقحة...


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا حبيبي روك*

*لو صبرت شوية انا قاعد اكتب رد علي حضرتك بس انت استعجلت معلهش وشكرا للوصف الجميل الذي كتبته شكرا لك *
*حاضر يا روك انا بكتب التعليق خليك صبور *


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *لو صبرت شوية انا قاعد اكتب رد علي حضرتك بس انت استعجلت معلهش وشكرا للوصف الجميل الذي كتبته شكرا لك *
> *حاضر يا روك انا بكتب التعليق خليك صبور *


 

طيب يا عزيزي, كن مرتبا اكثر في مداخلاتك, يعني خلص من الشبهة الاولى و بعدين نط للي بعديها...


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*يا حبيبي روك*

*شكرا علي مشاعرك الجميلة تجاهي يا روك وربنا يهديني ويهديك للطريق القويم *
*تعليقي علي اجابة حضرتك *
*هو اساسا المرائتين كانوا رايحينن للقبر بعد ثلاثة ايام لبه عشان يعملوا ايه ممكن توضح لو سمحت *


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *شكرا علي مشاعرك الجميلة تجاهي يا روك وربنا يهديني ويهديك للطريق القويم *
> *تعليقي علي اجابة حضرتك *
> *هو اساسا المرائتين كانوا رايحينن للقبر بعد ثلاثة ايام لبه عشان يعملوا ايه ممكن توضح لو سمحت *


 
طيب, نشكر الرب من اجل الاجابة كانت كافية و وافية, اذ لم يعد تساؤلك على قدرة الله, بل على سبب ذهاب الامرئتين الى القبر

قد انطلقت مريم المجدليّة ومريم الأخرى التي هي زوجة كلوبا لتنظرا القبر. لقد جذبهما الحب إلى القبر ليلتقيا بالسيِّد المسيح المصلوب, اذ زيارة القبر و خاصة في الايام الاولى من الموت هي عادة عند كل الشعوب و الامم


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*كلام جميل*

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			طيب, نشكر الرب من اجل الاجابة كانت كافية و وافية, اذ لم يعد تساؤلك على قدرة الله, بل على سبب ذهاب الامرئتين الى القبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *قد انطلقت مريم المجدليّة ومريم الأخرى التي هي زوجة كلوبا لتنظرا القبر. لقد جذبهما الحب إلى القبر ليلتقيا بالسيِّد المسيح المصلوب, اذ زيارة القبر و خاصة في الايام الاولى من الموت هي عادة عند كل الشعوب و الامم*


*بس ده كلام حضرتك ولا الكتاب المقدس لان شايف فيه فرق بين كلام حضرتك وبين الكتاب المقدس فاسمح لي اسئل نفسي اصدق مين *
*انت وكلامك الجميل اللي بتقول فيه (قد انطلقت مريم المجدليّة ومريم الأخرى التي هي زوجة كلوبا لتنظرا القبر. لقد جذبهما الحب إلى القبر ليلتقيا بالسيِّد المسيح المصلوب, اذ زيارة القبر و خاصة في الايام الاولى من الموت هي عادة عند كل الشعوب و الامم)*

*ولا اصدق *
*مرقس 16 1-8*
*((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الي القبر واذا طلعت الشمس .وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر فتطلعن وراين ان الحجر قد دحرج ولانه كان عظيما جداا .ولما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن فقال لهن لا تندهشن انت تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هوهاهنا هوذا الموضوع الذي وضعوه فيه لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس ان يسبقكم الي الجيليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة اخذتهن ولم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات ))*


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

روك بجد لازم تجد حل لهذه المشكلة الاسيوطي وباحث عن الحقيقة عماليين يرموا في اسئلة ونجاوب وتلاقيهم حتي لا يقرءوا الردود ونفاجئ بيهم قافزين علي مواضيع اخري مش فاهمه طيب بيسئلوا ليه اصلا ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

اين التناقض بين كلامي و كلام المعلم مرقس؟


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> روك بجد لازم تجد حل لهذه المشكلة الاسيوطي وباحث عن الحقيقة عماليين يرموا في اسئلة ونجاوب وتلاقيهم حتي لا يقرءوا الردود ونفاجئ بيهم قافزين علي مواضيع اخري مش فاهمه طيب بيسئلوا ليه اصلا ؟؟؟


 

الاسيوطي و باحث عن الحق هما نفس الشخص... انامتابع الايبي تبعهم بس منتظر الى متى هذه المهزلة و الكذب على النفس...


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*يا عزيزي روك*

*حضرتك ذكرت في مداخلتك ان هما  ذهبن لدهن الجسد بالاطياب   اذا كان يبقي انا اسف لم ارها واذا مكنش يا ريت تراجع المداخلة من تاني واهي موجودة *
*ونرجع لسؤالنا اللي خلاني احط الموضوع هما كاننوا ذاهبين لدهن الجسد  متفقين *
*هل يدهن اليهود او المسيحيون او المسلمون اجساد موتاهم بالطيب بعد ثلاثة ايام *
* لا طبعا *
*لماذا لمعرفتهم بانها تتعفن بعد ثلاثة او اربعة ايام*
*دليل *
*يوحنا 11:39  ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له  مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))*


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا لك استاذي روك وانا بطل من حضرتك انك تتفهم ولا تنجرف لخلافات شخصية وانت تعمل ان بدل البرنامج 50 برنامج ومجانية تقوم بتغيير الاي بي ادرس فلا تدري ماذا يستخدم الرجل ممكن يكون بيستخدم برنامج يغير الاي بي ادرس بتاعه ولا تظلم بدون علم انا الاي بي ادرس بتاعي الحالي *
*192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
Marina del Rey, CA
US
**





**Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Number
**abuse@iana.org*
*+1-310-301-5820*


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

محاولة حلوة, لكن اثنينكم لكم نفس الايبيات الثلاثة المتكررة, لكن سيبك من هذه الشحفورات لانك اعلم مني و من غيري بأنك نفس السخص, لكن بنرد عليك بالنعمة بالرد القادم


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*شكلي مش مرحب بي طيب اسمحوا لي الاتهامات بدات يبقي هيبقي فيها تحت الاسم بعد شوية مطرود لقلة الادب يبقي انا انسحب من الحوار وشكرا لكم اذا الاتهامات بدات يبقي فيه حاه تتدبر زي طرد ولا اي حاجه يبقي انا اخرج من نفسي احسن *
*سلام للجميع *
*مع اني كنت جاي اتحاور عشان  بود وحب *
*سلام *


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

ماشي من كلامك ادنت نفسك هذا كان ميت الاربع ايام كما انها كانت عادة يهودية ثالث يوم يذهبوا ليضعوا الطيب الجديد في قبر الميت
الحاجة التنية ان الميت في تلك المرة لم يكن شخصا عاديا فالمريمات كانت تعلم انه ملك الملوك وصانع العجائب والمعجزات


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*الغالية مارتنا*



			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> ماشي من كلامك ادنت نفسك هذا كان ميت الاربع ايام كما انها كانت عادة يهودية ثالث يوم يذهبوا ليضعوا الطيب الجديد في قبر الميت
> الحاجة التنية ان الميت في تلك المرة لم يكن شخصا عاديا فالمريمات كانت تعلم انه ملك الملوك وصانع العجائب والمعجزات


* 
لكي مني كل الحب والمودة لشخصك الكريم 
ممكن تجيبي لي دليل ان اليهود كانوا يقوموا بدهن الجسد بعد ثلاثة ايام يعني مصدر كلامك ايه لو سمحتي 
ومما كتبته واضح في يوحنا 11:39 انهن يعلمن انه بعد اربعة ايام يكون الجسد قد ارم صح
*


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *حضرتك ذكرت في مداخلتك ان هما ذهبن لدهن الجسد بالاطياب اذا كان يبقي انا اسف لم ارها واذا مكنش يا ريت تراجع المداخلة من تاني واهي موجودة *


 

*خليني افهمك شئ الظاهر لم تسمع عنه بحياتك... التناقض هو ذكر روايتين مختلفتين, فالاول يقول ذهبروا للتكفين بالطيب و الاخر يقول لم يذهبوا للتكفين, في هذه الحالة تسمى تناقضا, اما اذا اقول هم ذهبوا لان محبتهم للمسيح جذبتهم, و زيارة الموتى هي عادة عند جميع الامم, هل نقض بذلك التكفين بالطيب المشار اليه بانجيل مرقس؟*


*



ونرجع لسؤالنا اللي خلاني احط الموضوع هما كاننوا ذاهبين لدهن الجسد متفقين 
هل يدهن اليهود او المسيحيون او المسلمون اجساد موتاهم بالطيب بعد ثلاثة ايام 
لا طبعا 
لماذا لمعرفتهم بانها تتعفن بعد ثلاثة او اربعة ايام
دليل 
يوحنا 11:39 ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المريميتين ذهبتا لقبر المسيح مع الحنوط (وهو كل طيب يخلط للتكفين) لتكفين السيد المسيح, و هنا اسألك سؤال, لماذا يتم تكفين الجسد بالحنوط؟ اليس للحفاظ على الجسد من العفن ام لا؟*


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *لوقا 24(36-40)*
> *((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
> *وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> 
> ...


*السيد روك حتي الان لم ترد علي *


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *السيد روك حتي الان لم ترد علي *


 

طيب مش نخلص من الموضوع الاول اولا؟


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*الغالي روك*

*حرر من قبل روك لتفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس على المشتهى*


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> طيب مش نخلص من الموضوع الاول اولا؟


*اي موضوع اولا يا سيدي *


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*اتركك للاجابة وفي غضون هذه الاثناء ارجو الا تقوم بطردي من المنتدي او افتعال اي ازمة لكي نكمل الحوار *
*وشكرا لكم *
*مارتنا لا تنسي تجيبي المصدر اللي بيقول ان اليهود بيدهنوا اجساد الموتي بعد ثلاثة ايام بالدهن والطيب*


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

حررت مداخلتك لتفسيرك للكتاب المقدس بحسب مشتهاك, و اوعى تعملها ثاني...


----------



## الاسيوطي (4 فبراير 2006)

*مش عارف اقولك ايه*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> حررت مداخلتك لتفسيرك للكتاب المقدس بحسب مشتهاك, و اوعى تعملها ثاني...


*:wub: :smil11: *


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

اخى الاسيطى ذكرت انك تسال عن الذي دحرج القبر وجاوبناك 
ولكن لم تبدك سيادتك باى نوع من النقض او الاتفاق واكتفيت بانك تسال الى سؤال آخر وهى 
هم ليه مس عرفوه 
اهذا هو الحوار الذي تريده يا استاذ 
اما عن الدليل على ان اليهود كانوا يذهبون الي القبر لتحطنيطه او بمعنى اصح وضع الحنوط عليه وانت تريد اثبات من الكتاب المقدس 
طب ما تجيب اثبات ان لازم الناس الملسمين ساعة الاربعين او في الاعياد يروحوا المقابر وياخذوا معاهم فطير وغيره 
في فرق بين عادات ودى مش لازم تبقى موجودة في الكتاب المقدس وفي فرق بين حاجة مهمة لازم تبقى موجودة في الكتاب المقدس 
اما عن الدليل 
مرقص الاصحاح 16 *1 *وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ.


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

في شغلة كمان يا حبيبي بيبو, المرأتين ذهبا مع الطيب اكراما و حبا للمسيح فهي تشبه عادة وضع الورود في يومنا الحالي, فلا يوجد دين او شريعة تنص على ذلك, لك هي عادة متعارف عليها


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

شكرا روك على التوضيح ومتفق معاك تماما فيه


----------



## ابو ندا (8 فبراير 2006)

*انا اطالب روك باعتذار*

*لانك قلت اني انا وباحث عن الحق واحد وانا بكلم باحث عن الحق علي الخاص وهو في المنتدي دلوقت وانا في دولة وانت في دولة وراجع الاي بي ادرس يا مشرف *
*ويا ريات تجيب لك برنامج يتابع الاي بي ادرس احسن من الافتكاس *


----------



## ابو ندا (8 فبراير 2006)

*نرجع لموضوه هل الاله يحتاج الي من يدحرج له &#1*

*ممكن نكمل ولا لالالالالا*
*انا مش عارف اخش باسم الاسيوطي الظاهر عندي مشكله في كمبيوتري *


----------



## ابو ندا (8 فبراير 2006)

*طيب يا سيدي الفاضل*



			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> اخى الاسيطى ذكرت انك تسال عن الذي دحرج القبر وجاوبناك
> ولكن لم تبدك سيادتك باى نوع من النقض او الاتفاق واكتفيت بانك تسال الى سؤال آخر وهى
> هم ليه مس عرفوه
> اهذا هو الحوار الذي تريده يا استاذ
> ...


*كلام جميل طيب ما فيه كما في يوحنا *
* 11:39 ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))*
*طيب ايه فهمك للاية دي في ضوء كلامي اذا في الانجيل فيه ايه بتقول الكلام ده ان الميت ينتن بعد اربعة  ايام وهما راحو في اليوم الثالث يبقي هما يعرفوا تماما ان الجسد اصابه ما اصابه وكمان هي بتقول *

*((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
*هل تستطيع تلك السيدة لو كانت تبحث عن الجسد ان تحمل الجسد بنفسها مع ما به من حنوط وباقي مستلزمات الدفن لم تكن تسئل عن جسد يا سيدي *
*(((وجاء ايضا نيقودموس الذي اتي اولا الي يسوع ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مائة منا فاخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بكفان مع الطيب كما لليهود عادة ان يكفنوا)))) يوحنا 19 39-40*
*انا كشخص عادي   بسئل سؤال هل كانت السيدة مريم تستطيع ان تحمل هكذا جسد بعد هذا الوزن المضاف اليه ام هي تعمل مسبقا انها لن تحمل شي لذلك جات هي وسيدة فقط ولم تجلب معها احد لكي يحمل الجسد *
*ارجو الايضاح *


----------



## باحث عن الحق (8 فبراير 2006)

ممكن اسال سؤال من هو نيقدموس ولماذ لم لم ياتى ذكره فى اناجيلمتى ومرقس ولوقا


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

ابو ندا قال:
			
		

> *كلام جميل طيب ما فيه كما في يوحنا *
> *11:39 ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))*
> *طيب ايه فهمك للاية دي في ضوء كلامي اذا في الانجيل فيه ايه بتقول الكلام ده ان الميت ينتن بعد اربعة ايام وهما راحو في اليوم الثالث يبقي هما يعرفوا تماما ان الجسد اصابه ما اصابه
> *


*
 ما المشكلة اخى في ذهاب المريمات الى القبر لوضع الطيب عليه ليست هناك ادنى تناقض لعدة اسباب
اولا في فرق بين اننا نقول انهم راحوا يطيبوه او مش راحو يطيبوه وهكذا يكون التناقض 
ثانيا هذه عادة قديمة كانت موجودة وما الداعى ان يذكرها الكتاب المقدس اليس المسلمون يذهبون الى القبور في الاعياد وبعد مرور الاربعين يوم وفي هذه الحالة الجسد شبع تحلل ونتانة ويذهبوا يقرأو الفاتحة ويوزعوا الفطير وهكذا ....
ما المشكلة اذن 


			
				ابو ندا قال:
			
		


			وكمان هي بتقول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				ابو ندا قال:
			
		

> *((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> *هل تستطيع تلك السيدة لو كانت تبحث عن الجسد ان تحمل الجسد بنفسها مع ما به من حنوط وباقي مستلزمات الدفن لم تكن تسئل عن جسد يا سيدي *
> 
> *(((وجاء ايضا نيقودموس الذي اتي اولا الي يسوع ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مائة منا فاخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بكفان مع الطيب كما لليهود عادة ان يكفنوا)))) يوحنا 19 39-40*
> ...


ما المشكلة سيدى عندما تحب انت شخص تبحث بكل الطرق ان تريحه حتى ولو كان على حساب راحتك ومن قال لك انها لو لاقت الجسد كانت ستاخذه وحدها 
ثانيا من قال لسيادتك اصلا انهما ذهبا للقبر كى يأخذوا الجسد 
الغرض الاصلى هو تكفين السيد المسيح او تطيب جسده كما هو في عادة اليهود وقد ذهبنا في بداية يوم الاحد لأن السبت كان يوم لا يتم فيه عمل 
ثالثا :


----------



## ابو ندا (8 فبراير 2006)

*دكتور بيبو*

*شكرا لاهتمامك وردك اولا *
*ثانيا انا طلبت منك تفسير انا كقاري للنصوص هذا تفسيري علي خلفية ما اعلمه وطلبت منك الايضاح والتفسير فهلا تكرمت به واكون لك ممتن يا ريت ترجع لمداخلتي مرة تانيه وتاخد النصوص اللي فيها وتوضحها لي *


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2006)

ابو ندا قال:
			
		

> *ممكن نكمل ولا لالالالالا*
> *انا مش عارف اخش باسم الاسيوطي الظاهر عندي مشكله في كمبيوتري *


 
ما اعتقد عضويتك فيها اي شئ... حاول مرة اخرى و ارسلي رسالة خاصة بالخطأ الي يطلع ليك عند محاولتك للدخول


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2006)

ابو ندا قال:
			
		

> *كلام جميل طيب ما فيه كما في يوحنا *
> *11:39 ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))*
> *طيب ايه فهمك للاية دي في ضوء كلامي اذا في الانجيل فيه ايه بتقول الكلام ده ان الميت ينتن بعد اربعة ايام وهما راحو في اليوم الثالث يبقي هما يعرفوا تماما ان الجسد اصابه ما اصابه وكمان *


*


و اين التناقض بين النص هذا و ما ذكر سابقا؟ ارادة النساء بدهن المسيح بالطيب لتكريمهم له, اذ الطيب دهن به رجلي المسيح, فهو عادته للتكريم و التوقير




 
هي بتقول 

((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)
هل تستطيع تلك السيدة لو كانت تبحث عن الجسد ان تحمل الجسد بنفسها مع ما به من حنوط وباقي مستلزمات الدفن لم تكن تسئل عن جسد يا سيدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع "المكان" الخاص أين يمكث يسوع، وأين يذهب، هو موضوع حيوي. ففي بداية الإنجيل سأله التلميذان الأولان: "يا معلم أين تمكث؟" (يو 38:1). وفي العشاء الأخير قال له توما: "لسنا نعلم إلى أين تذهب" (يو5:14). وعند القبر سألته المجدلية: "إن كنت قد حملته، فقل لي أين وضعته، وأنا آخذه" (يو 15:14). وعندما سألها أن تبشر بقيامته وجّه نظرها إلى أين تذهب، إذ أراد لها كما للتلاميذ أن يصعدوا درجات أعلى في معرفتهم لقيامته.
قبل أن يجيب أحد الملاكين عليها جاءت الإجابة عمليًا من السيد المسيح نفسه الذي وقف وراءها ليتحدث معها ويجيب على سؤالها. كان شهوة قلب المجدلية أن ترى جسد المسيح الميت، لكنه وهبها ما هو أعظم، إذ ظهر لها "القائم من الأموات". إنه يعطينا أكثر مما نسأل وفوق ما نطلب.
التفتت إلى الوراء ربما لأنها شاهدت الملاكين قاما بعملٍ غير عادي كالسجود متجهين نحوه، أو أن أنظارهما قد تحولت عنها إليه بوقار شديد. رأته إنسانًا عاديًا فلم تتعرف على شخصه. لم تكن نفسية المجدلية أو فكرها مهيأ للقاء مع القائم من الأموات. وربما بسبب حزنها الشديد لم تستطع أن تتعرف على شخص ربنا يسوع. حقًا كانت تبحث عنه بدموعٍ بقلبٍ منكسرٍ، ولم تدرك أنه قريب من منسحقي القلوب (مز ٣٤: ١٨)، أقرب مما يظنوا. هكذا يليق بنا حين نطلبه أن ندرك أنه قريب إلينا جدًا، فوق كل تصورٍ بشري. فهو في داخلنا يود أن يعلن ذاته لنا.
لم يروِ لنا يوحنا الإنجيلي أن أحد الملاكين قد أخبراها بقيامته، ربما لأنه سبق فأشار إلى ذلك الإنجيليون الثلاثة (مت ٢٨: ٥-٧؛ مر ١٦: ٦-٧؛ لو ٢٤: ٥-٧). ​v​ على ما يلوح لظني أنها إذ قالت إنهم أخذوا سيدي ولست أعلم أين وضعوه ظهر السيد المسيح خلفها بغتة! فأخاف الملاكين، فإذ عاينا سيدهما أظهرا في الحال بشكلهما وبنظراتهما وبحركتهما أنهما قد أبصرا ربهما، بهذا الحال استمالا التفات مريم. 
ظهر لهما بهذه الكيفية، ولم يظهر هكذا للمرأة، حتى لا ترتعب منه عند أول نظرة إليه. إنما ظهر لها في شكل عادي بسيط كما يظهر من كونها قد ظنته أنه البستاني. 
كان هذا يليق بفكر غير متقدم أن ينطلق إلى الأمور العلوية ليس دفعة واحدة بل بهدوءٍ، لهذا سألها: "يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟"​القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​v​ إذ أحبت وشكت رأته ولم تتعرف عليه؛ حبها أعلنه لها، وشكها منعها عن معرفته.​البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
"قال لها يسوع:
يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟
فظنت تلك أنه البستاني،
فقالت له: يا سيد إن كنت أنت قد حملته،
فقل لي أين وضعته،
وأنا آخذه". (15)​ربما جاء تساؤل السيد المسيح يحمل شيئًا من الحزم: يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟ وكأنه يقول لها: لماذا أتيتِ إلى هذا الموضع باكرًا؟ 
لقد سبق فرُمز لهذا التصرف بيوسف الذي تظاهر أمام اخوته كغريبٍ قبل أن يكشف لهم عن شخصه (تك 44، 45). إنه يعاتبها: "لماذا تبكين؟ أنا قمت! من تطلبين؟ ها أنا أمامك! قيامتي فيها الإجابة على كل أسئلتك، وفيها شبع لكل احتياجاتك".
جاءت إجابتها تحمل معنى: "لماذا تلومني على دموعي الغزيرة؟ ولماذا تسألني من أطلب؟ أنت تعرف سرّ دموعي وموضوع طلبي"، وإذ حسبته البستاني ترجته أن يخبرها أين هو إن كان قد حمله إلى موضع آخر.
ربما ظنت أنه كبستاني لم يقبل أن يوضع جثمان مصلوب مرفوض من المجتمع في قبر سيده الجديد، لذلك حمله إلى موضع آخر. لذلك طلبت أن تأخذه لتجد له قبرًا آخر تضعه فيه. بحبها لم تشعر بأي ثقل من جهة حمل جسد المسيح والبحث عن قبرٍ لائق به.​v​ مرة أخرى تتحدث عن جسد موضوعٍ أو محمولٍ بعيدًا كما عن جثة ميت. إنها بهذا تعني: "إن كنت قد حملته خوفًا من اليهود، أخبرني. فإنني أأخذه". عظيم هو حنو المرأة وانفعالها المحب، لكن لم يكن لديها شيء علوي. لذلك يضع الأمر أمامها بالصوت لا بالمظهر.​القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​​v​ سألها عن سبب حزنها لكي يزيد من شوقها، حتى إذ سأل تلك التي تبحث لترى تشعر بحب ملتهب متزايد من نحوه.​البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
"قال لها يسوع: يا مريم.
فالتفتت تلك، وقالت له: 
ربوني، الذي تفسيره يا معلم". (16)​إذ بحثت عنه بغيرة متقدة ومحبة تأهلت أن تسبق غيرها في التمتع بصوته المفرح. لقد سرّ السيد المسيح أن يهبها فرح قيامته، لكي تشهد وتكرز بإنجيل القيامة. تحدث معها لا بلهجة بستاني حارس للبستان، وإنما بنغمة المحبة التي اعتادت عليها. سمعت اسمها على فمه فعرفت شخصه، وكما قال السيد عن خرافه أنها تعرف صوته (يو ١٠: ٤). كان يكفيها كلمة واحدة، أن يناديها السيد باسمها. وكما تقول الكنيسة: "صوت حبيبي، هوذا آتٍ طافرًا على الجبال، قافزًا على التلال" (نش ٢: ٨).
قالت له: "ربوني" وهو لقب يحمل نوعًا من الكرامة أكثر من لقب "راباي". إنه يحمل معنى "يا معلمي العظيم الكرامة".​v​ إلى أن دعاها باسمها وظهر لها كهاتفٍ لا تزال تظنه ميتًا وتسأل أين هو موضوع، دعاها باسمها. وكأنه يقول لها: "لتعرفي ذاك الذي يعرفك". وإذ دُعيت مريم باسمها عرفت خالقها. أنه ذاك الذي تبحث عنه خارجها، وهو يعلمها أن تبحث عنه داخليًا.​البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)​v​ علة حزنها الشديد أنها لم تعرف أين تذهب لتهدئ من حزنها. لكن قد أتت الساعة حين يعلن لها الملاكان إلى حد ما بالفرح الذي يحل بعد الحزن، فقد طلبا منها ألاَّ تبكي.​v​ عندما حولت جسمها (التفتت إلى الوراء) ظنته على غير ما هو عليه (١٥)، بينما حينما حولت قلبها تعرفت عليه كما هو.​* 



*



(((وجاء ايضا نيقودموس الذي اتي اولا الي يسوع ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مائة منا فاخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بكفان مع الطيب كما لليهود عادة ان يكفنوا)))) يوحنا 19 39-40
انا كشخص عادي بسئل سؤال هل كانت السيدة مريم تستطيع ان تحمل هكذا جسد بعد هذا الوزن المضاف اليه ام هي تعمل مسبقا انها لن تحمل شي لذلك جات هي وسيدة فقط ولم تجلب معها احد لكي يحمل الجسد 
ارجو الايضاح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

سؤال صغير, لو لا سامح الله في احد من عائلتك كبير القامة و ضخم الجثة, و توفى هذا الشخص و انت انسان صغير عمرك صغير لا تستطيع حمل 20 كيلو

مرة من المرات ذهبت انت للمقبرة لتلقى الشخص و تلقي بورود و دوع تعبيرا عن حبك لهذا الشخص

و فجأة لقيت القبر مفتوح و تسألت عن الجسد, فسألت الدفان ان رأى الجسد لتأخذه انت, فهل ستترك جسد الشخص الذي تحبه؟ ام ستحاول بكل ما لديك لتحريك و النجدة بأخرين لتحريكه و نقله؟

الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للحالة هذه, فحتى لو كانت هي قاصرة عن حمل الجسد, فهي سألت عن مكانه لتأخذه, فلم تقل هي, انا سبع البرمبو و حشيل الجثة و كفت اردنتها لحمل الجثة...

و بعدين قدرت ان تحمله ام لم تقدر, اين جوهر الموضوع؟*


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يباركك روك على التوضيح الجميل جدا دا واتمنى من الاخ ابوا ندا انه يكون فهم الموضوع لأن


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يباركك روك على التوضيح الجميل جدا دا واتمنى من الاخ ابوا ندا انه يكون فهم الموضوع لأن مفيش


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يباركك روك على التوضيح الجميل جدا دا واتمنى من الاخ ابوا ندا انه يكون فهم الموضوع لأن مفيش كلام بعد كلام روك


----------



## الاسيوطي (9 فبراير 2006)

*اسمح لي اقتبس من كلامك*

*انت بتقول *
*و اين التناقض بين النص هذا و ما ذكر سابقا؟ ارادة النساء بدهن المسيح بالطيب لتكريمهم له, اذ الطيب دهن به رجلي المسيح, فهو عادته للتكريم و التوقير*

*سيدي الفاضل كيف لا يوجد تناقض من خلال يوحنا *

*11:39 ((قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام ))*

*هن يعلمن تماما بان الميت بعد ثلاثة ايام يكون جسده قد ارم لماذا حملتا الطيب كما تفضلت ليدهونوا ماذا ليدهنو جسد قد مر علي وفاته ثلاثة ايام *

*والسيد بيبوا بيقول *

*ما المشكلة اخى في ذهاب المريمات الى القبر لوضع الطيب عليه ليست هناك ادنى تناقض لعدة اسباب*
*اولا في فرق بين اننا نقول انهم راحوا يطيبوه او مش راحو يطيبوه وهكذا يكون التناقض *
*ثانيا هذه عادة قديمة كانت موجودة وما الداعى ان يذكرها الكتاب المقدس اليس المسلمون يذهبون الى القبور في الاعياد وبعد مرور الاربعين يوم وفي هذه الحالة الجسد شبع تحلل ونتانة ويذهبوا يقرأو الفاتحة ويوزعوا الفطير وهكذا ....*
*ما المشكلة اذن *
*يا سيد بيبو انا بقول لحضرتك حسب يوحنا 11:39 ان الجسد يكون قد ارم بعد الوفاة بثلاثة ايام فهل ذهبوا ليدهنوا جسد بعد ثلاثة ايام من وفاته فماذا يجدوا ارجو مراجعة يو 11:39*

*تفضلت سيادتك *
*الغرض الاصلى هو تكفين السيد المسيح او تطيب جسده كما هو في عادة اليهود وقد ذهبنا في بداية يوم الاحد لأن السبت كان يوم لا يتم فيه عمل*
*ارجو منك ايضا مراجعة يو 11:39*
*ارجو منكم التكرم بالايضاح في ضوء ما اذكره لكم وان كنت اخطي في تفسير اي شي من الانجيل فهو ليس مقصود ولاكن هذا في ضوء فهمي له وعندما اضع ايه ارجو منكم ان كان بها لبس او اي شي الايضاح لي *
*واريد ان اذكركم بمشاركتي السابقة التي بها سؤالين لم يتم الاجابة عليهم *


----------



## الاسيوطي (9 فبراير 2006)

*ارشح لك*

*ارشح لك كتاب لكاتب غربي وليس مسلم *
*تحت اسم *
*يوم  مات المسيح *
*الكاتب *
*جيم بيشوب *
*the  day christ died *
*jim  bishop *
*انا حاولت الاقيله موقع علي النت بس للاسف ملقتش يا ريت تتطلع علي الكتاب *


----------



## الاسيوطي (9 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> و اين التناقض بين النص هذا و ما ذكر سابقا؟ ارادة النساء بدهن المسيح بالطيب لتكريمهم له, اذ الطيب دهن به رجلي المسيح, فهو عادته للتكريم و التوقير


 
ارجو التوضيح كيف لا يتعارض مع يوحنا 11:39



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> على ما يلوح لظني



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الاسيوطي (9 فبراير 2006)

*نقطة اخري*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> سألها: "*يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟*"
> 
> 
> *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
> ...



*لي تساول في ضوء ما ذكرت وفي ضوء ما جاء في انجيل متي 27*

*50** فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح   51 واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل . والارض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت .  52 والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من اجساد القديسين الراقدين .  53 وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا
لكثيرين . *
*هنا يلوح تساؤل كيف ظهروا علي هيئهتم باجسادهم وصورهم المعروفة لذويهم ام ماذا *


*واسمح لي كثر الردود لاني بصراحة مش عارف اعمل اقتباس اكتر من مرة في موضوع واحد *​


----------



## الاسيوطي (9 فبراير 2006)

*السيد روك*

وفي ضوء ما ذكرت لماذا السيد المسيح يقول لها 

 يوحنا 20 - 
 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره
يا معلّم . 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي . 


لماذا يقول لها لا تلمسيني ما السبب


----------



## drpepo (10 فبراير 2006)

يا اخ الاسيوطى سؤال هو مفيش ناس بتذهب بعد دفن الموتى وتحط الورود اليس الورد نوع من التكريم مثل الحنوط والاطياب 
اذن لماذا لا تعترض على وضع الورود لإناس ماتت منذ سنين وتعترض على موت السيد المسيح الذي لم يعبر عليه سوى ثلاثة ايام 
اليس في الحالة الاولى ايضا ان الجسد قد انتن والا انا غلطان 
لايوجد تناقض بين الآيتين نهائيا وارجو ان لا تتمسك بشئ خاطئ تماما 
ثانيا بالنسبة لقولك 
وفي ضوء ما ذكرت لماذا السيد المسيح يقول لها 

يوحنا 20 - 
16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره
يا معلّم . 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي . 


لماذا يقول لها لا تلمسيني ما السبب 
ج : اظن ان واحد لما يقوم مش لسه هيبقى انتن فاكيد بيقولها لاتلمسينى ليس لأجل أن جسده قد انتن لأن جسده لم يرى فسادا " قدوسك لن يرى فسادا " 
ولو اكملت هذا لوجدت انه قال لها هذه الجملة بعد ان لمسته بالفعل وليس قبلها ولكن هذا معناه لا وقت لأن تلمسينى لأنه عليكى ان تذهبى الى اخوتى وتقولى لهم انى ماض الى ابى وابيكم - اكمل قراءة النص ولا ارجو ان تاخذ جزء وتترك الباقى 
ثالثا : اما بالنسبة لإقامة لعازر فاشكرك لأنك اثبت أنك مخطئ 
الحكاية من اولها واقراها كويس حضرتك ان السيد المسيح قال لمرثا سيقوم اخوك فقالت له مرثا 
قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». *25 قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 25 *
وعندما دعت مرثا اختها مريم ومن بعد ذهبا الى القبر وطلب السيد المسيح ان يرفعوا الحجر عن  باب القبر  *39 *قَالَ يَسُوعُ:«ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ!». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا، أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ:«يَاسَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ». 
اذن لم يكونوا يذهبوا ليكفنوه او يطيبوا جسده ولكن من اجل ان يقيمه السيد المسيح من بين الأموات 
اين اذن التعارض 
اليس الى هذا الوقت من يذهب الى قبور موتاهم ويضعوا الاطيباب والورود على باب القبر 
والمريمات ذهبن الى القبر لفعل مثل هذا الأمر من قال لسيادتك انهن كن مزمعين ان يفتحوا باب القبر وعليه حرس الرومان ومختوم ايضا وهذا الحجر كبير لا يقدر ان يزعزعه الا عدد كبير من الرجال فما بال سيادتك ببعض النسوة 
ارجو ان تتدقق في الأمر بدل ما يطول الحديث في كلام فارغ وهايف لأن الموضوع مفيهوش ادنى تناقض حضرتك اللى بتعمل تناقض مع نفسك 
سلام


----------



## الاسيوطي (10 فبراير 2006)

*السيد بيبو*



			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> يا اخ الاسيوطى سؤال هو مفيش ناس بتذهب بعد دفن الموتى وتحط الورود اليس الورد نوع من التكريم مثل الحنوط والاطياب
> اذن لماذا لا تعترض على وضع الورود لإناس ماتت منذ سنين وتعترض على موت السيد المسيح الذي لم يعبر عليه سوى ثلاثة ايام
> اليس في الحالة الاولى ايضا ان الجسد قد انتن والا انا غلطان
> لايوجد تناقض بين الآيتين نهائيا وارجو ان لا تتمسك بشئ خاطئ تماما
> ثانيا بالنسبة لقولك


*يا اخي الناس بتروح علي القبور تضع الورد علي القبور من خارجها فيه حد بتشوفه ياخد ورد يحطه علي جسد الميت ولا الناس بتروح بكحك من خارج القبر انا فيما اسلفنا وتفضلت حضرتك *
*والانجيل يقول *
*مرقس 16 1-8
((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الي القبر واذا طلعت الشمس .وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر فتطلعن وراين ان الحجر قد دحرج ولانه كان عظيما جداا .ولما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن فقال لهن لا تندهشن انت تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هوهاهنا هوذا الموضوع الذي وضعوه فيه لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس ان يسبقكم الي الجيليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة اخذتهن ولم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات ))*
*اذا لم يكونوا ذاهبين عشان يقرفوا زي ما حضرتك بتقول يوزعوا ورد او كحك وبليلة انما ذهبوا لايه لدهن الجسد *
*وهنا سؤالي كيف يستقيم هذا مع يو 11:39*


----------



## الاسيوطي (10 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> اذن لم يكونوا يذهبوا ليكفنوه او يطيبوا جسده ولكن من اجل ان يقيمه السيد المسيح من بين الأموات
> اين اذن التعارض


*مرقس 16 1-8
((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الي القبر واذا طلعت الشمس .وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر فتطلعن وراين ان الحجر قد دحرج ولانه كان عظيما جداا .ولما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن فقال لهن لا تندهشن انت تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هوهاهنا هوذا الموضوع الذي وضعوه فيه لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس ان يسبقكم الي الجيليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة اخذتهن ولم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات ))*
*حضرتك بتقول الكلام ده منين فيه نص فوق بيعارض كلام حضرتك *


----------



## الاسيوطي (10 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> والمريمات ذهبن الى القبر لفعل مثل هذا الأمر من قال لسيادتك انهن كن مزمعين ان يفتحوا باب القبر وعليه حرس الرومان ومختوم ايضا وهذا الحجر كبير لا يقدر ان يزعزعه الا عدد كبير من الرجال فما بال سيادتك ببعض النسوة


* مرقس 16  (((42 ولما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد . اي ما قبل السبت . 43 جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف وكان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت **الله فتجاسر ودخل الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع . 44فتعجب بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له **زمان قد مات . 45 ولما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف . 46 فاشترى كتانا فانزله وكفنه بالكتان ووضعه في قبر كان منحوتا في **صخرة ودحرج حجرا على باب القبر .** 47وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يوسي تنظران اين وضع )))*


*الكتاب المقدس بيقول انه شخص واحد دحرج الحجر مش زي ما حضرتك ذكرت ارجو قبل ما تجاوب تراجع كتابك المقدس ويا ريت بلاش الاسلوب ده *


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> وفي ضوء ما ذكرت لماذا السيد المسيح يقول لها
> 
> يوحنا 20 -
> 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره
> ...


 

فعلت مريم حسبما أُمرت، ذهبت إلى التلاميذ وأبلغتهم الرسالة: "قد رأيت الرب". لقد أكدت لهم خبرتها مع المسيح القائم من الأموات.
لتأكيد قيامته سمح لتلاميذه أن يلمسوا آثار المسامير والجراحات، كما سمح للنسوة أن يمسكن قدميه ويسجدن إليه (مت ٢٨: ٩). أما بالنسبة للمجدلية فربما لأنها ظنت أنه قام كما سبق فأقام لعازر ليعيش معهم على الأرض، لذلك طلب منها ألا تلمسه بيديها بل بقلبها، لتكرز بقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء. إنه لم يقم ليؤسس له مملكة أرضية، بل ليصعد، ويقيم مملكته في القلوب. لقد سبق فهيأ أذهانهم قبل صلبه أنه يصعد إلى السماء، لذا لم يرد أن تتحول بهجة قيامته إلى شوق نحو بقائه معهم على الأرض.
يرى Leon Morris أن الفعل "*تلمسيني*" في اليونانية يحمل معنى "*لا* *تستمري في لمسي*" وليس "لا تبتدئي باللمس". أراد السيد المسيح منها أن تتوقف عن اللمس، وكأنه سمح لها باللمس ولكن إلي حين. أراد أن يؤكد لها أنه قد قام بحياة جديدة، ليس كالحياة القديمة التي تركها، ليهب البشرية المؤمنة هذا التغيير في يوم الرب العظيم (1 كو 15: 51-53).
مرة أخرى إذ تلامست مع قيامته يؤكد لها أنه لم يصعد بعد إلى السماء، وقد حان الوقت للكرازة بالقيامة وتهيئة الأذهان للصعود. إنه لا يوجد وقت للارتباط الزمني وحضوره جسديًا وسطهم. ليس من وقت للحديث معه، بل يلزم تحقيق رسالته، إنه وقت للكرازة بالأخبار المفرحة.
مع قيامته والإعلان عن صعوده لم يخجل من أن يدعو تلاميذه "*اخوتي*".
بعث السيد المسيح برسالة مع المجدلية إلى تلاميذه الذين تركوه عند القبض عليه ولم يرافقوه حتى الصليب. لم يشر إلى كلمة عتاب واحدة، وكأنه قد أرسل إليهم يقول: "إني أغفر وأنسى ولا أعاتب!"
أرسل إليهم المجدلية التي سبق فأخرج منها سبعة شياطين لكي تكرز للتلاميذ بالأخبار المفرحة للقيامة.
في رسالته إليهم أعلن شوقه للوحدة، اتحادهم معه، لينالوا البنوة لله، فيصير الله الآب أباهم، ويصير المسيح نفسه معهم، يحسب الآب إلهه كابن البشر الممثل لهم. لكنه يميز بين مركزه كابن أزلي حقيقي وبينهم كأبناء بالتبني، إذ لم يقل: "*أبينا وإلهنا*". أخيرًا إن كان بطرس ويوحنا تركاها في البستان تبحث عنه باكية، فإنها إذ وجدته عادت تبشر الكل بما رأته وسمعته ووجدته. لقد وجدت المسيا مخلص العالم الذي يعدهم ليرتفعوا معه بقلوبهم إلى حضن الآب.
أجاب *القديس جيروم* على تساؤل مارسيلا Marcella كيف يتفق ما جاء في يو 17:20 "*لا تلمسيني*" مع ما ورد في مت 9:28: "فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه". يقول أنه في الحالة الأولى فشلت مريم المجدلية في التعرف على لاهوت ربنا يسوع، أما في الحالة الثانية تعرفتا عليه، ولهذا نالا الامتياز الذي حُرمت منه مريم المجدلية أولاً.
v بمعنى إنكِ لستِ أهلاً أن تلمسي القائم ذاك الذي تظنين أنه لا يزال في القبر.​*القديس جيروم​*v أعطى يسوع المرأة درسًا في الإيمان التي عرفته أنه السيد، ودعته هكذا في إجابتها له. كان هذا البستاني يغرس في قلبها، كما في حديقته حبة الخردل. ماذا إذن يقصد بقوله: "*لا تلمسيني*"؟ وكما لو كان علة المنع يجب بحثها أضاف: "*لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي*". ماذا يعني هذا؟ إن كان لا يُلمس بواسطة البشر وهو واقف على الأرض، فكيف يُمكن أن يُلمس بواسطة البشر وهو جالس في السماء؟ بالتأكيد قدم نفسه قبل صعوده لكي يلمسه تلاميذه (لو ٢٤: ٢٩)... هذه المرأة ترمز لكنيسة الأمم التي لم تؤمن بالمسيح إلا بعد صعوده فعلاً إلى الآب، وبهذا فهو يريد أن يؤمنوا به، أي يلمسوه روحيًا إذ هو والآب واحد... 
v كان يليق بمريم التي كانت لا تزال تظن عدم مساواته للآب أن تُمنع من لمسه بالكلمات: "*لا تلمسيني*". بمعنى لا تؤمني هكذا حسب مفاهيمك الحالية. لا تدعي أفكارك تنبسط خارجيًا إلى ما صرتِ عليه من أجلك دون العبور إلى ما بعد ما أنتِ عليه... إنك تلمسيني حينما تؤمنين إني أنا الله ولست بأية طريقة غير مساوٍ للآب.​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v على حسب ظني أن هذه المرأة أرادت أن تأتلف به أيضًا كائتلافها به من قبل، ومن فرحها به لم تدرك فيه أمرًا عظيمًا، إذ كان أفضل حالاً في ذات جسده بمقدارٍ كثيرٍ، فإذ حجزها عن هذه المهمة رفع أفكارها حتى تنظر إليه بأوفر خشوعٍ وأجزله، فمعنى قوله: "*لا تلمسيني*" هو لا تقتربي مني كالحال السابق.
v بينما رأيناه على الصليب وحيدًا، لا نراه هكذا بعد، بل يظهر وسط اخوته. في يوم قيامته قدم الرسالة المفرحة: "اذهبي إلى اخوتي وقولي لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20). نسمعه يخاطب تلاميذه كاخوته وذلك في يوم قيامته المجيدة بعدما اجتاز آلامه. فإننا إذ نتقدس بعمله الخلاصي (آلام الصليب)، ليس فقط لا يخجل بل يُسر جدًا أن يدعوهم هكذا "اخوته" (عب 12:2). 
v يقول العريس: إن كنت ترغب أن تُفتح الباب وأن ترتفع أبواب نفسك ليدخل ملك المجد، يلزمك أن تقبل اشتياقاتي في نفسك. كما يقول الإنجيلي: "من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات هو أخي وأختي وأمي" (مت 50:12). يليق بك أن تقترب إلى الحق، وتصير شريكه حتى لا تنفصل عنه.​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *يا اخي الناس بتروح علي القبور تضع الورد علي القبور من خارجها فيه حد بتشوفه ياخد ورد يحطه علي جسد الميت ولا الناس بتروح بكحك من خارج القبر انا فيما اسلفنا وتفضلت حضرتك *
> *والانجيل يقول *
> *مرقس 16 1-8*
> *((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الي القبر واذا طلعت الشمس .وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر فتطلعن وراين ان الحجر قد دحرج ولانه كان عظيما جداا .ولما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن فقال لهن لا تندهشن انت تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هوهاهنا هوذا الموضوع الذي وضعوه فيه لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس ان يسبقكم الي الجيليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة اخذتهن ولم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات ))*
> ...


 

اولا انا وضعتلك تفسير النص, في رد سابق

ثانيا, اراك تقرأ اعدادا و لا تقرأ غيرها

فأين انت من من العدد الثالث من الاصحاح السادس عشر؟

3وكانَ يَقولُ بَعضُهُنَّ لبَعضٍ: «مَنْ يُدحرِجُ لنا الحجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ؟

انطلقت النسوة نحو القبر ولم يكن يفكرن في الجند الحراس للقبر ولا في الختم، لأنهن تركن القبر قبل أن يذهب اليهود إلى بيلاطس يطلبون حراسة القبر وختمه، إنما كن يفكرن في الحجر: "من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر؟" لقد نسى الكل أمام أحداث الصليب المرعبة أمر قيامته، لذلك كانت النسوة يفكرن في الحجر الذي يغلق باب القبر، ولم يفكرن في ذلك القادر أن يقوم والباب مغلق!


يا ريت اننا ما نردد مواضيع فتنا فيها و اخلصنا منها...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> * مرقس 16 (((42 ولما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد . اي ما قبل السبت . 43 جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف وكان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت **الله فتجاسر ودخل الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع . 44فتعجب بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له **زمان قد مات . 45 ولما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف . 46 فاشترى كتانا فانزله وكفنه بالكتان ووضعه في قبر كان منحوتا في **صخرة ودحرج حجرا على باب القبر .** 47وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يوسي تنظران اين وضع )))*
> 
> 
> *الكتاب المقدس بيقول انه شخص واحد دحرج الحجر مش زي ما حضرتك ذكرت ارجو قبل ما تجاوب تراجع كتابك المقدس ويا ريت بلاش الاسلوب ده *


 
اولا, انت نقلت رقم الاصحاح الخطأ, فيجب ان يكون مرقس اصحاح 15

ثانيا, انت تكرر نفس الحالة, تقرأ و عدد و تترك الذي بعده

46فاَشتَرى كَفَنًا، ثُمَّ أنزَلَ الجَسدَ عَنِ الصَّليبِ وكفَّنَهُ ووضَعَهُ في قَبرٍ مَحفورٍ في الصَّخرِ، ودَحرَجَ حجَرًا على بابِ القبرِ. 47وشاهَدَت مَريمُ المَجدَليَّةُ ومَريَمُ أمُّ يوسي أينَ وضَعَهُ.

المريمتان كانت تشاهدان و لم يقوما بأي عمل لعدم استطاعتهم على عمل شئ, فلو كان بأمكانهم دحرجت الحجر, لساعدا يوسف

و لنقارن مع متى:

متى 27
59فأخَذَ يوسُفُ جَسدَ يَسوعَ ولفَّهُ في كفَنٍ نظيفٍ، 60ووضَعَهُ في قبرٍ جديدٍ كانَ حَفَرَهُ لِنفسِهِ في الصَّخرِ، ثُمَّ دَحرجَ حجرًا كبـيرًا على بابِ القبرِ ومَضى. 61وكانَت مَريَمُ المَجْدليَّةُ، ومَريَمُ الأُخرى، جالِستَينِ تُجاهَ القَبرِ.

و الان, السؤال المحير, ان كان الحجر ثقيلا ام غير ثقيل, و ان كانت النسوة تستطيع دحرجته ام لا, اين لب الموضوع او جوهره؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الاسيوطي (12 فبراير 2006)

*اخي روك كان لي مشاركة قبل كدا*



			
				الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *لوقا 24(36-40)*
> *((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
> *وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> 
> ...


استاذي عماد حنا استاذي روك انا كان لي مشاركة قبل كدا لم تتم الاجابة عليها هل من الممكن التكرم بالرد عليها


----------



## الاسيوطي (12 فبراير 2006)

قليلا من الوقت عشان ارد علي مشاركتك الاخيرة لو سمحت


----------



## الاسيوطي (12 فبراير 2006)

*الاخوة الافاضل*

ممكن استطراد جانبي  هو يعني ايه كلمة يدهنه اللي جت في مرقس 15 1-1((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .))))فهل ممكن حد يفسر لي كلمة يدهنه تفسيرها ايه في الانجيل واكون لكم شاكر حتي انتهي من قراة الردود مش شاء الله دسمة ومحتاجة القراة بتاني


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> ممكن استطراد جانبي هو يعني ايه كلمة يدهنه اللي جت في مرقس 15 1-1((وبعد ما مضي السبت اشتريت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه .))))فهل ممكن حد يفسر لي كلمة يدهنه تفسيرها ايه في الانجيل واكون لكم شاكر حتي انتهي من قراة الردود مش شاء الله دسمة ومحتاجة القراة بتاني


 
معني التدهين اي دلك الجسم بالطيب او غيره



> *لوقا 24(36-40)
> ((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
> *وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> 
> ...


 
بنرد عليك بعد ما نكلم الاسئلة المطروحة حاليا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الاسيوطي (13 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا*

*شكرا للجميع انا لا توجد لي اسئلة جديدة  في الوقت الحالي  ولاكن انتظر اجابتك عن التساؤلات السابقة مع عودتي لبعض الاستفسار عن بعض الاجابات السابقة وشكرا لكم *


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *شكرا للجميع انا لا توجد لي اسئلة جديدة في الوقت الحالي ولاكن انتظر اجابتك عن التساؤلات السابقة مع عودتي لبعض الاستفسار عن بعض الاجابات السابقة وشكرا لكم *


 
استفساراتك البقية دون الاستفسار الاخر تم الرد عليها, و انت لا يوجد لك مداخلات اخرى, فأرى بأننا على وشك الوصول الى ميناء الرسي بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع, ام انا مخطئ؟


----------



## الاسيوطي (14 فبراير 2006)

*استاذ روك*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> استفساراتك البقية دون الاستفسار الاخر تم الرد عليها, و انت لا يوجد لك مداخلات اخرى, فأرى بأننا على وشك الوصول الى ميناء الرسي بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع, ام انا مخطئ؟


*لوقا 24(36-40)
((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))
وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*

*انا عندي سؤالين علي النصوص دي اذا سمحتم *
*1- لماذا لم يعرفوا يسوع *
*2- مين اللي جاب ملابس البستاني *
*وشكرا لسعة صدركم معي *


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *لوقا 24(36-40)*
> *((وفيما هم يتكلمون وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا فقا لهم مال بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخكر افكاري في قلوبكم انظر يدي ورجلي انا انا هو جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون وحين قال هذا اراهم يديه ورجليه ))*
> *وفي انجيل يوحنا ((ولما قالت هذا التفت الي الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع .قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك ان البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته وانا اخذه قال لها يسوع يا مريم . فالتفت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الي ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم ))يوحنا 20 (14-17)*
> 
> ...


 
بالنسبة للسؤال الأول لماذا لم يعرفوا يسوع الجواب موجود من النص اللى حضرتك جايبة حيث يقول

*. فالتفت تلك وقالت *
*اظن الرؤية وضحت حضرتك انها لم تره اولا *
*وهناك ايضا نقطة ثانية انها كانت تبكى وهذا يجعل التركيز قليل كما تعرف حضرتك علميا فلم تلفت اولا  اليه على انه السيد المسيح ولكنها ادركت بعد ذلك *

*السؤال الثانى من الذى اتى بملابس البستانى *
*اولا لم يكن ببستانيا بل كان السيد المسيح وكانت مريك تظنه البستانى وهناك فرق *
*اما عن كيف هذا فهو سؤال غريب لأن السيد المسيح قادر على كل شئ وصنع الكثير والكثير من المعجزات بل واقام نفسه الا يستطيع ان ياتى له برداء *

*سلام *


----------



## ASYooTY (16 فبراير 2006)

*دكتور بيبو ارجو منك*



			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> بالنسبة للسؤال الأول لماذا لم يعرفوا يسوع الجواب موجود من النص اللى حضرتك جايبة حيث يقول
> 
> *. فالتفت تلك وقالت *
> *اظن الرؤية وضحت حضرتك انها لم تره اولا *
> ...


*دكتور بيبو ارجو منك قبل الاجابة تراجع الموضوع من الاول *
*ويا ريت بلاش تفسر لما تتكلم اتكلم بدليل وشكرا حتي ياتي الرد *


----------



## drpepo (16 فبراير 2006)

انت اكيد مقرتش حاجة لأن النص موجود في الكتاب المقدس وبعدين مش مستنى ان واحد زيك يقولى ارجع للنص انا حافظ الكتاب المقدس اكيد اكتر من حضرتك ولو عندك استفسار عدل اتكلم وبلاش كلام متخلف


----------

